# Diabetic Retinopathy coding help



## vijaybonagiri (Nov 7, 2013)

Hi can anyone clear my doubt regarding coding Diabetic Retinopathy

250.50, 362.01, 362.07 or only 250.50, 362.01.

Diabetic macular edema

250.50, 362.07 or 250.50, 362.01, 362.07

please clarify.

regards

Vijay Bonagiri, CPC


----------



## mitchellde (Nov 8, 2013)

if the provider does not state the diabetic macular edema then you cannot code it so only the 250.50 and the 362.01 would be coded with the statement diabetic retinopathy and the same for a statement of diabetic macular edema, code only the 250.50 and the 362.07


----------



## pausuga (Nov 11, 2013)

if you code Diabetic macular edema, the 362.07 code has a note that goes " code 362.07 must be used with a code for diabetic retinopathy (362.01-361.06)"
So it seems you need to add the retinopathy code when coding the macular edema.


----------

